# LAN-Party, Dedicated Server



## spongebong (26. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hat von euch jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt einen Dedi-Server in einer VMware bzw. VirtualBox laufen zu lassen?

Der Grund ist ganz einfach. Wir möchten hauptsächlich ältere Spiele auf der LAN zocken, d.h. Games die nur SingleCore optimiert sind.

Nach meiner Theorie, wäre dann jeweils dem Client und Server ein eigener Core zugewiesen. Optimale Auslastung = mehr Performance?!?

greetz

PS: 
Mein System: Intel Q6600
                   4 GB RAM
                   Geforce 9800 GTX
                   Win Vista Business x64


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. März 2010)

Um welche server gehts den und was für ein Rechner ist der Server.

Generell sollte man pro game einen extra server machen, alleine wegen dem ping.
Die Rechenleistung spielt keine große rolle.
Ein alter singlecore Celeron reicht für so ziemlichen jeden dedicated server.


----------



## spongebong (26. März 2010)

Der Server wäre ein
Intel Q6600
4 GB RAM
Geforce 9800 GTX
Win Vista Business x64

Generell läuft immer nur ein Spiel.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, das ich auf dem Wirtsystem zocke und in der VMware den Dedi-Server laufen lasse.
Bei den Games handelt es sich um Medal of Honor 1, Call of Duty 1, CS 1.6, Quake 3, UT 2k3,


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. März 2010)

Ziemlich oversized für den dedicated server xD

Aber ok, wenn sowieso immer nur ein server dann läuft, würde ich gar keinen Umweg über eine Virtuelle Maschine gehen.
Einfach alle fertig unter win einrichten und immer nur den laufen lassen den man gerade braucht.

Eine Virtuelle Maschine würde eigentlich nur in frage kommen wenn ihr einen Linux server verwenden möchtet und Linux dafür nicht extra daneben installieren wollt (Boot menü etc könne schon stören) oder einfach um mehr Sicherheit zu haben.

Aber wie ich das verstehe, spielst du dann selber auf dem Rechner, der als Server dienen soll, ja?

Wenn ja, dann lass es ganz sein und arbeitet einfach mit listen Servern, weil so wäre der Sinn verfehlt des dedicated servers.


----------



## spongebong (26. März 2010)

Ja ich will auf dem Server auch selber spielen. Der Gedanke kam mir eben weil ich eine QuadCore CPU habe und die Games aber nur SingleCore optimiert sind.
Ich dachte mir halt dass ich mein Spiel z.b. auf CPU 1 laufen lasse und die VMware dann auf CPU 2.
Somit hätte jede Instanz eine CPU zugewiesen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. März 2010)

Dann macht der dedi aber keinen Sinn.
Dann mach mit deinem Rechner einfach selber nen ganz normalen Lan listen server auf.

Ein dedi macht nur Sinn wenn wirklich viele drauf spielen um ein autarkes System zu haben.
Dann wären die pings was besser, aber bei halbwegs aktuellen Systemen, macht sich der "mehr Aufwand" für den host kaum bemerkbar.

Gerade bei älteren Spielen.

Das wäre mir zu aufwendig, nur um sagen, "Ich hab nen dedicated Server", weil mehr wäre das nicht


----------



## spongebong (26. März 2010)

Danke für deinen Rat und die schnellen Antworten.
Werde aber beides mal ausprobieren einfach Interesse halber. Erfahrungsbericht werde ich hier dann posten, falls ich es nicht vergesse; LAN-Party steigt erst im Sommer o_O
greetz


----------



## DarkMo (26. März 2010)

genau die selbe idee hatt ich auch schonmal *g* bin mal gespannt, was bei dir rauskommt. ich hatte aber eher an strategiespiele gedacht, wo der server die ki berechnet usw. lastet die cpu teils ja doch gut aus ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> genau die selbe idee hatt ich auch schonmal *g* bin mal gespannt, was bei dir rauskommt. ich hatte aber eher an strategiespiele gedacht, wo der server die ki berechnet usw. lastet die cpu teils ja doch gut aus ^^




Auf ner LAN mit KI Spielen, igit igit 

Der dedi bringt eigentlich den größten Vorteil wenn die Rechner nicht gerade die neusten sind, um die zu entlasten. Aber so sachen wie L4D, CSS, CoD oder BF, die auf LANs gespielt werden, die sind ja teilweise so alt das das keine rolle mehr spielt.
Selbst ein kleiner dualcore ist in der lage noch die aufgaben eines listen servers zu verwalten.

Im ping wird es einen kleinen unterschied geben.
Listen server haben so 5-20ms, je nach dem wie viele mit spielen, wie viele switches dazwischen etc. Bei einem Dedi Server wird der ping i.d.R. 3-5ms sein.

Aber selbst die empfindlichsten Gemüter sollten mit 20ms zurecht kommen.
Übers Internet wäre das für viele schon ein traum.


----------



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

dedicated Server in VMs gehen. Habe ich letztes Jahr für eine LAN gemacht. Ich hatte 3 C&C Renegade in 3 VirtualBox Maschinen laufen.


----------

